# For MD,DC,VA. A Drew Estates Herf at the Tobacco Leaf Friday Nov, 2.



## Cliff (Oct 24, 2007)

Drew Estates is putting on a event at the Tobacco Leaf shop in Anne Arundel Mall from 5-9 November 2. Anne Arundel mall is right off the Baltimore-Washington Parkway right after the Fort Meade exit.
Being a new member to Club Stogie, I hope to see some of you at the event..

For those of us who are into Acid Cigars, as well as others from the Drew Estates line, check out this link from the DE site. Locations and times of cigar events where you get to smoke some acid,and get lots of free swag.

http://www.drewestate.com/index.cfm?page=events

Friday, November 02, 2007
5:00 PM - 9:00 PM

Tobacco Leaf - Drew Estate Event
Tobacco Leaf
7000 Arundel Mills Circle, #334
Hanover, MD 21076

Phone: 410-799-3100
Come join Drew Estate Founder Marvin Samel, along with representative extraordinaire Mike Staiber for yet another Drew Estate Event. Not only will we be providing you with free smokes, there will also be great deals on all your favorite Drew Estate cigars, free giveaways, and a day of unforgettable fun. Are you ready to experience Drew Estate? 
_________________________


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I am there, awesome finally a weekend off!!! Even better is it is at a mall, I can trick the GirlFriend into coming too! hahahhaha


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

bah! its my woman's bday and i'm taking her out. wish i woulda known about this earlier


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> bah! its my woman's bday and i'm taking her out. wish i woulda known about this earlier


Dude there are places to eat there!!! Take her to eat, then accidently walk buy the Store and be like wow something is going on give me 5 minutes, also There is a book store across the way so you can send her in there to kill time. Trust me I have this all planned out!!!!


----------



## Cliff (Oct 24, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Dude there are places to eat there!!! Take her to eat, then accidently walk buy the Store and be like wow something is going on give me 5 minutes, also There is a book store across the way so you can send her in there to kill time. Trust me I have this all planned out!!!!


HA! Now there's a man with a plan,and a backup if needed.:tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> bah! its my woman's bday and i'm taking her out. wish i woulda known about this earlier


Hasn't she always wanted to have her birthday at Medieval Times


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Sorry Friday is date night. And I'm not exactly sure that you can actually smoke in this shop (no chairs) so I don't know if it makes a great herf location.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> Dude there are places to eat there!!! Take her to eat, then accidently walk buy the Store and be like wow something is going on give me 5 minutes, also There is a book store across the way so you can send her in there to kill time. Trust me I have this all planned out!!!!


haha, its a good idea in theory. however she is very clever and would see through my ruse quite clearly.

plus i have reservations somewhere else already


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> Dude there are places to eat there!!! Take her to eat, then accidently walk buy the Store and be like wow something is going on give me 5 minutes, also There is a book store across the way so you can send her in there to kill time. Trust me I have this all planned out!!!!


HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHA :r :ss


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> haha, its a good idea in theory. however she is very clever and would see through my ruse quite clearly.
> 
> plus i have reservations somewhere else already


nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

oh well, I guess I will just have to buy all the stuff you would have gotten while you are there.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> oh well, I guess I will just have to buy all the stuff you would have gotten while you are there.


my wallet thanks you


----------

